# The Making of Symphony No.1 in F# Major "Chaos" (Chapter One: Part Two)



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

So, after some rigourous research, basically listening to many other symphonies, how they started, how they formed and such... I decided on a theme. Which was somewhere around the middle of what i had before the deletion. (which i saved a copy from long ago...)

After getting to about 8 minutes worth a few days ago, i discovered it started sounding really good... but i couldn't quite get clarinets to fit in the rhythm of the melody. 

So i ended up, saving a back up to make another huge revision. :O once i finished the revision, i listened to it... it sounded like Classical Metal... (details in Part Three)


----------

